# new litter tickled pink



## eolas Sionnach (Jun 3, 2013)

my glossy coat fancy named glitter had her first litter with eleven pups. :mrgreen: I fostered four of them onto one of my blues who also had a litter (three, and star tip is her name) so that she won't be over stressed. This is only my second and third litter but i am hopping i can find one or two out of glitters litter that still carry the glossy coat.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Congrats.  They look lovely. The glossy coat is called satin.


----------



## Hexagram (Jul 6, 2013)

They look gorgeous. Have you sexed them yet?


----------



## YourSoJelly (Jul 1, 2013)

Beautiful babies. I love the blues.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

there all looking good.

if the sire was not satin (glossy coat) most likely non of the pups will be but all will carry the satin gene, so if you bred them back to a satin 50/50 chance of more ssatin or bred them together for 25% chance of getting more satin. If your after satin that is.


----------



## eolas Sionnach (Jun 3, 2013)

thanks for the advice :mrgreen: and i am intending to breed back to mother for satin coat. it is very hard for me to get mice at all where i live so i am somewhat limited in my options. one of these days i will remember all the coat names properly i am only a beginer, it will take time, patentince and alot of cage cleaning before i am well versed in mouse husbandry.


----------



## eolas Sionnach (Jun 3, 2013)

so i just went and sexed them i think I have four bucks and seven does from my satin and two does and a buck from my blues. Now for the nightmare the only males in my area are PEW....sigh i am still working my way through the posts to learn everything i need but unless i am mistaken it is very difficult to breed out the Pew sigh


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

If you breed a PEW to another PEW all babies will be PEW, breed a PEW to a non PEW and all babies will carry albino gene. When you breed the carries together you'll get both PEW and non PEW but you then won't know who is carrying it, if you breed carrier to a non PEW you get more non PEW (that is assuming it's not also carrying PEW) but again you won't know which of the non PEW carries albino.

So best bet is to keep some peace around for test breeding to see of your breeding stock is carrying or not. So keep breeding back to non PEW, then if you get any PEW babies you know both parents Carrie it, keep back parents who haven't sired any PEW, then later use test breeding to PEW to see if your remaining stock Carrie it, if they do the litters have 50/50 chance of PEW (don't put any babies from the PEW test breeding back into your stock) then remove any more breeders who produced pew in the test breeding.


----------



## eolas Sionnach (Jun 3, 2013)

The buck came from a fancy and a pew, that was the best I could do to dilute the pew gene before hand and leave the female enough time to be bred healthy. if I had taken anymore time I wouldn't have been able to breed her safely.


----------

